# Best way to calculate tips?



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

I've so far been calculating my tips per week based on $ amount vs total income as a percentage. The idea being that I am calculating similar to other services where you generally calculate a tip based on the total bill.

What do you think is a more accurate way of calculating tipping rate? This way, or by instead calculating as a percentage of the # of trips that have a tip included, ignoring the $ amount?

The purpose is identifying trends, behaviors, and other variables that I change each week to see what increases or decreases pax tipping behavior.


----------



## ÜberKraut (Jan 12, 2018)

I track both % and $ on a weekly basis.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

I think the goal is to get a higher percentage of riders tipping. The amounts they tip will vary.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

To me the goal should be if you want tips to have the highest dollar amount in your pocket at the end of the week. Some people will not tip like me no matter what service you provide......


----------

